# PEPTIDES COMPANY



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello

Would i like to know what is the best peptide company?

what do you think about eupeptides.net

do you have chemical analysis of peptides??

thanks


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

:spam:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

They are Chinese sh!te. If that's what you want, might as well buy straight from china, cut out the middle man.


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

what do you think about tom peptides??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

rocky.b said:


> what do you think about tom peptides??


Clinical grade, heard they are the best you can buy. Never tried them myself.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Toms peptides

Southern research

Propeptides

ergopep

in that order


----------



## ptrouble (May 22, 2012)

What are Southern Peptides so much more than Anabolicpeptides.. is there that much of a difference?


----------



## Terminus- (Oct 14, 2012)

rocky.b said:


> Hello
> 
> Would i like to know what is the best peptide company?
> 
> ...


Hi,

i use uspeptidesupply

never let me down yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheap is cheap for a reason.....

Tom's peptides

Southern Research the only ones i would touch.....if you want to buy cheap don't be surprised if they are not all that


----------



## ptrouble (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for that Pscarb, I will have to order from them then. What are their delivery times like?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Price difference is crazy though. For e.g. GHRP2 from 2usd from china to 25usd from the USA.

Still agree, just always wondered if the Chinese are only underdosed surely they can just be ran at a higher dose and still be much cheaper.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

dusher said:


> Price difference is crazy though. For e.g. GHRP2 from 2usd from china to 25usd from the USA.
> 
> Still agree, just always wondered if the Chinese are only underdosed surely they can just be ran at a higher dose and still be much cheaper.


I don't think it's a case of being underdosed, it's just that a lot of chinese 'chemists' will put anything in there to increase profits.. Look what happened a few years back with baby milk as an example.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> Price difference is crazy though. For e.g. GHRP2 from 2usd from china to 25usd from the USA.
> 
> Still agree, just always wondered if the Chinese are only underdosed surely they can just be ran at a higher dose and still be much cheaper.


yes you would think it would be that simple wouldn't you well until you realise that the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg and more does not give you more gains so 2mcg per kg will only give you approx 27% more gains than 1mcg per kg......

guys cheap is cheap just like everything in life you buy a cabinet from MFI and it lasts 6 months you buy a solid oak one from say Next for 4 x the price and it lasts 3yrs........if price is your only concern then i would suggest you forget peptides and get yourself some creatine.

i would prefer to stick my self with peptides that are clinical grade and the paper work to back it up than some cheap white powder for a tenth of the cost from a website out of china, my physique proves i do not use sh1t....


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

OrganicSteel said:


> I don't think it's a case of being underdosed, it's just that a lot of chinese 'chemists' will put anything in there to increase profits.. Look what happened a few years back with baby milk as an example.


Yes definitely, that was the reason I first moved away from them. That and their effects were minimal.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> yes you would think it would be that simple wouldn't you well until you realise that the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg and more does not give you more gains so 2mcg per kg will only give you approx 27% more gains than 1mcg per kg......
> 
> guys cheap is cheap just like everything in life you buy a cabinet from MFI and it lasts 6 months you buy a solid oak one from say Next for 4 x the price and it lasts 3yrs........if price is your only concern then i would suggest you forget peptides and get yourself some creatine.
> 
> i would prefer to stick my self with peptides that are clinical grade and the paper work to back it up than some cheap white powder for a tenth of the cost from a website out of china, my physique proves i do not use sh1t....


I was searching for something cheaper, but that told me, mind you my bro has been saying the same to me, have to bite the bullet and just get another order with Tom


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

It is a constant battle to establish whether one place is more expensive due to quality or just profiteering and marketing, I have used DRS and propeptides and while there was no difference between some products propeptides sent me some crap they claimed was IGF and hence will not be getting my business again. The reports from many users about toms (but I have no idea how to order these) and SRC seem too good to be untrue but the price of SRC's mod GRF 1-29 seems to be extortionate compared to most places and I don't think anyone can confirm if it represents value with out either trying a variety or having lab tests done.


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Whats the web site for toms peptide


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

SRC all the way...


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

Im from Germany so I need a UK domestic peptide lab.

Whats your experience with peptidesuk.co.uk? Want to use their PEG MGF.

And whats your experience with discount-peptides.co.uk? I want to use their IGF1-DES because peptidesuk doesn't have it.

Heard many negative feedback about discount-peptides. What about DRS Labs?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

m333ega said:


> Whats the web site for toms peptide


x2


----------



## Dalgaard (Jan 8, 2012)

You have to be a member of datbtrue first.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

sl1ne said:


> Im from Germany so I need a UK domestic peptide lab.
> 
> Whats your experience with peptidesuk.co.uk? Want to use their PEG MGF.
> 
> ...


Haven't used their PEG MGF, but they other peps at gtg. Maybe email them about the IGF-1 DES? Ive done that before and they started stocking a peptide for me.


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll do that when i'm ready for the cycle. They have a very good support! I asked them for ace-031, folli and myo hmp and they told me, that they will have them in the near future. And they should be untagged!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

sl1ne said:


> I'll do that when i'm ready for the cycle. They have a very good support! I asked them for ace-031, folli and myo hmp and they told me, that they will have them in the near future. And they should be untagged!


What is your cycle going to be? I want to try IGF-1 soon.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> cheap is cheap for a reason.....
> 
> Tom's peptides
> 
> Southern Research the only ones i would touch.....if you want to buy cheap don't be surprised if they are not all that


Whats the web address for Tom's peptides Paul?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> It is a constant battle to establish whether one place is more expensive due to quality or just profiteering and marketing, I have used DRS and propeptides and while there was no difference between some products propeptides sent me some crap they claimed was IGF and hence will not be getting my business again. The reports from many users about toms (but I have no idea how to order these) and SRC seem too good to be untrue but the price of SRC's mod GRF 1-29 seems to be extortionate compared to most places and I don't think anyone can confirm if it represents value with out either trying a variety or having lab tests done.


on propeptides website they claim igf1 lr3 to be 98% purity, and they actually sent something with less then >95% ...


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> on propeptides website they claim igf1 lr3 to be 98% purity, and they actually sent something with less then >95% ...


this is just curiosity but how do you know it was sub 95 purity?

I've used extreme peptides with excellent results at very low dose. Service was epic aswell


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

well, that's what it was on the label (I bought few vials, not for myself tho  )..


----------



## sl1ne (Jun 21, 2012)

dusher said:


> What is your cycle going to be? I want to try IGF-1 soon.


my next cycle will be PEG MGF for 4 weeks followed by 4 weeks of IGF-1 DES


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats the web address for Tom's peptides Paul?


There's no web address mate ...


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

but what is better tom or south?


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

sl1ne said:


> Im from Germany so I need a UK domestic peptide lab.
> 
> Whats your experience with peptidesuk.co.uk? Want to use their PEG MGF.
> 
> ...


Hi, I ordered a peptidesuk, IGF1-des and I can tell you is good, works well, on a scale of 10 would give a 7.5.

anyone knows that this is the IGF1 of DRS labs.?

GREETINGS


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

rocky.b said:


> but what is better tom or south?


I've used both Tom's and SRC's peps and they are both equally outstanding quality.

The problem for people in the UK is that you pay top wack price, plus expensive delivery charges and risk paying import VAT from USA.

I wish I could tell you a superior alternative but I've been forbidden to do so.


----------

